# Moldy Hay?



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I brought a bale of this years hay maybe 3 weeks ago. Its gone down a treat and still is going down great. They have plenty of other older hays too. 

When I pull a handful out it smells dusty and u can see a plume of very fine dust. It doesnt smell moldy and there still tucking into it, but it does feel a little damp it didnt plume dust when I first got it? how on earth do u tell if hays gone moldy?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

mouldy hay stinks and you can see the mould on it


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks, I think I'll have a good look at it tomorrow in the sunlight. It doesnt smell sweet like it used to but doesnt stink either


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2011)

As Lil Miss said you ill know when it is mouldy, there is no mistaking it. What you saw was a plume of spores which would make me steam the hay (put hay in a bucket and place one boiling kettle full over it and place a lid on the bucket for 2 mins), this enough to expand the spores 

Is your hay stored in a dry area?
If you keep it in a bag you might find it starts to sweat which speeds up the rotting process


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Apparently the hay around here was harvested too early and there is a shortage because alot has gone mouldy but it doesnt sound like yours is mouldy 

I am really really struggling to get hold of bales of hay at the moment, my usual places dont have any  Had to actually buy a bag of hay from asda for £4! A bale is only £3 or £6 depending on where I get it from! Hopefully get some tomorrow.

*Heidi*


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

As ive just moved house Ive been keeping the hay in my kitchen where the washing machine should go In large plastic bags. Yesterday it smelt odd in a not nice way, I have decided to get rid!

There was a lot of good hay in Devon but I dont know of anywhere in Somerset, I'll probably have to get some more from a pet shop at silly prices


----------

